# Auto Finnesse Tough Coat - should I?



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm putting in an order with AF

My detailing time is limited, although I generally wash and wax the car and inbetween I use a Quick Detailer for helping the drying or a LSP to Wax sometimes to give it a better finish on marks I've left etc. 

However, inbetwen this I would like to add some depth of protection and shine, which I think the Tough Coat will offer, but at £30 for 500ml is quite a bit. 

Read a few reviews and those generally used it has been impressed. But is there alternative spray wax/ sealant at cheaper. 

I was thinking of their Glisten Spray Wax, which is half the price, but I assume protection won't be as good?

If I save on Tough Coat, what alternative and then I can see what's left over in the budget to take advantage of their offer ending today


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

c2v3?

btw, take a look on sale section. there is tough coat on sale there.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I applied AF TC in Oct as part of my winter prep, easy on, easy off, 2 layers on the paint, hardly used any and it was still going strong until this weekend when I finally deconned and clayed the car in order to test some ODK waxes.

Highly recommended by me as it gave me 6mths protection.

You need to prep the paint for it, Tough Prep is what AF recommend, I can't comment on what else would prep the paint for TC though.

You'll only need a 250ml bottle of TC, check the sales thread on here, some as just come up on there.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

p1tse said:


> I'm putting in an order with AF
> 
> My detailing time is limited, although I generally wash and wax the car and inbetween I use a Quick Detailer for helping the drying or a LSP to Wax sometimes to give it a better finish on marks I've left etc.
> 
> ...


As far as I'm aware mate, Glisten won't offer anywhere near the durability of Tough Coat.
Unless you're going to do a fleet of cars I wouldn't think you would need 500ml anyway  250ml should do plenty.
I believe there is some in the For Sale section so could be a cheaper way of trying it, or alternatively check Amazon as they seem to keep having pretty good deals on Auto Finesse stuff...


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks
Was thinking 500ml due to the up size pricing.
I've got a white coupe and a black 4x4 to do

above mentioned it's lasted 6 months, but any advantages on top up inbetween?
maybe i'll get the 250ml and use the price difference on tough prep, although i've used some ultrafine m3 polish, poorboys glaze already


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

p1tse said:


> thanks
> Was thinking 500ml due to the up size pricing.
> I've got a white coupe and a black 4x4 to do
> 
> ...


I didn't top it up with anything mate, if anything, I used TFR thru winter as a pre-wash and it still managed 6mths.

I did polish it approx 4wks ago with AS Topaz just to try Topaz out, so, if I take that out of the equation, 5mths and still going strong.

Any QD as a top up will do fine or even pop some wax over the top of it.


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

I wouldn't really bother with Tough Prep. From what I understand, it is simply a chemical cleaner with abrasives. You could easily use any other finishing polish or even a prewax cleaner and wipe down with panel wipe, Gyeon Prep, IPA, or similar, to get rid of all the oils, fillers, etc.

I have a 500ml bottle and I have only used it once. It is a good cleaner, but the smell is really strong and the work time is very short. Actually too short to fully break down the abrasives. If you look around here, people have also claimed that it actually ruined the finish. Might not be a big problem on lighter coloured cars, but I can see it being a problem on darker cars.

On a slightly other note, I currently have a spray sealant from ODK on my Fusion. Looks good, very very easy application. Will see what the durability is like, but Dan has promised 4 months. It is not released yet, but if you can wait a little, maybe an option to consider?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Sorry to jump in,but i'd love to hear anyone thats bought Tough coat as i bought it and not used it


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

I have 500ml and I have barely used any and I've used it 5 times so the smaller bottle will be more than enough and as far as prepping the paint I use tripple before tough coat and it works a dream  very good product


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Ive used tough coat and wasn't impressed,ive since moved on to Bouncers Done & Dusted and the difference is night and day.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Just used tough coat this weekend for the first time, easy on easy off and I'm sure it lasts well.

But it didn't give me the look I was after, c2v3 for me has more gloss, and is slicker.

My number one at the moment is still bmd taurus topped with zaino z8 for sheer gloss and beading

I'll carry on looking but tough coat didn't hit my spot at all on my silver car, I'll try it on white next on the wifes


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

I love AF's gear but Tough Coat has been the only product from them that I didn't get on with.

I'd recommend Reload, C2v3 or Hydo Coat. CanCoat is pretty damn impressive too but the others I've just mentioned are dilutable so can be used as drying aids etc.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

this
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/carlack-68-long-life-sealant/prod_355.html
very underrated and will give around 12 months


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Dougnorwich said:


> Just used tough coat this weekend for the first time, easy on easy off and I'm sure it lasts well.
> 
> But it didn't give me the look I was after, c2v3 for me has more gloss, and is slicker.
> 
> ...


bit out of touch
can you link me to these products please?


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Tough Coat isn't spray and wipe product. I remember ages ago a lot of people didn't get on with it as they were spraying it onto a panel, wiping it around and wondering what's happened.
It is a nice easy sealant to use and will top it's self up well after a few months. You just spray a little onto an applicator, spread it evenly, swipe test as you would with a wax and remove when it's ready.

If you want something to top up the wax protection after a wash, try Finale or Glisten.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

p1tse said:


> bit out of touch
> can you link me to these products please?


You lazy ****e bag

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/shop/gtechniq-c2v3-liquid-crystal.html

http://www.bmdluxurycarwax.co.uk/bmd-taurus-luxury-car-wax-handmade

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/zaino/zaino-z-8-grand-finale-spray-seal/prod_471.html


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

took a look at the photos on CYC of cars with Zaino Z8
is it so glassy in real life, too?
outstanding looks


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Dougnorwich said:


> You lazy ****e bag
> 
> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/shop/gtechniq-c2v3-liquid-crystal.html
> 
> ...


Thanks

Not heard of the brands so model names is a bit alien lol


----------



## Starfox (Sep 22, 2012)

AF Power Seal instead of tough coat? I plan to apply in for the first time followed by a coat of wax in the next few weeks. I have tough coat prep to go on before it - interesting to here some people on here don't rate it for what it is supposed to achieve...


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Starfox said:


> AF Power Seal instead of tough coat? I plan to apply in for the first time followed by a coat of wax in the next few weeks. I have tough coat prep to go on before it - interesting to here some people on here don't rate it for what it is supposed to achieve...


AF Tough Coat does the job it's supposed to do mate.

It's like a lot of products out there, some people love 'em, some loathe 'em and it's all about personal preference in terms of application, longevity and overall looks once applied.

As with all LSP's, it's all about the prep. Prep the paint right and then adhere to the LSP directions of use and you won't go far wrong.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

So is AF TC decent or not folks?? to the point please,i'd rather bin the bottle than waste my time trying it to be mince


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I'd say not there's better


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Dougnorwich said:


> I'd say not there's better


Theres always better and bigger though


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

M4D YN said:


> So is AF TC decent or not folks?? to the point please,i'd rather bin the bottle than waste my time trying it to be mince


It's my go to winter LSP from now on as it served me well this winter. There may be better/worse out there but I opted for this last year and liked the fact that it was easy to use and lasted from Oct last year.

What would class as being decent, as in, what do you want from it?

For me, I'd class it has decent, so would a few others, then again, Doug didn't like it too much. Horses for courses mate.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

M4D YN said:


> Theres always better and bigger though


You said to the point......


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

M4D YN said:


> So is AF TC decent or not folks?? to the point please,i'd rather bin the bottle than waste my time trying it to be mince


Yes, it's very good.
An easy 6 months protection and easy application. If you have it, use it and you'll see. If you look on the AF website, there's a video showing how to use it. Follow it and you won't have a problem.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I haven't used Tough Coat, but if you want a decent Spray Wax although maybe not as trendy as others, to my mind you will need to go a long way to beat Meguiars Ultimate Spray Wax, easy on off, lasts well and on red and black gives an exceptional finish IMO.

This was just after a wash, the spray wax was applied a week before.


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

p1tse said:


> I'm putting in an order with AF
> 
> My detailing time is limited, although I generally wash and wax the car and inbetween I use a Quick Detailer for helping the drying or a LSP to Wax sometimes to give it a better finish on marks I've left etc.
> 
> ...


What would you be applying tough coat over?


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

I've decided to give this a miss

I didn't get the AF discount code in use on time and so basing on some recommendations I'm going to try gtechniq c2v3 instead

I will be giving the car a light polish, probably ultra fine 3m, glaze and then use this, topped with my regular wax


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

p1tse said:


> I've decided to give this a miss
> 
> I didn't get the AF discount code in use on time and so basing on some recommendations I'm going to try gtechniq c2v3 instead
> 
> I will be giving the car a light polish, probably ultra fine 3m, glaze and then use this, topped with my regular wax


Going to try tough prep & tough coat then a couple of layers of desire might as well use them now I have them!


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

whiteclio59 said:


> Going to try tough prep & tough coat then a couple of layers of desire might as well use them now I have them!


Would be a good combo no doubt

Be better than not doing


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I've had Tough Coat and Desire on my car for the last few months. It's a nice combo


----------

